# Supreme 6 mit Umwerfer?



## Kailinger (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin in die Runde, 

kann ich ein Supreme 6 mit E-type Umwerfer und 2-3 fach Kettenblatt aufbauen? Sind die Zuganschläge/ Halter am Rahmen dran?

Hat jemand Erfahrung?

Danke für jeden Wink!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mr.A (24. Dezember 2010)

ich denke es geht nicht. Der Vorgänger hatte meines Wissens nach zumindest keine Zuganschläge.
Aber frag mal dort...
http://www.commencalownersclub.com/index.php?action=forum

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortygonzalez (17. Juli 2011)

Hat das Supreme 6 eigentlich genauso viel Federweg wie das Supreme 8?


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Juli 2011)

Das Supreme hat keine Gegenhalter am Sattelrohr, daher kann man
keine 3-fach Kurbeln fahren, bzw. Umwerfer montieren.


----------

